# wildlife in the kitchen



## maxHR (Sep 8, 2013)

Kookaburra, training to be a chef..


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 8, 2013)

_*You are a lucky man to be able to do that, looks like the Kookaburra really trusts you, great photo thanks*_


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice one Max.  Now, see you still have that Kooka tin, was that product placement or does it always live there? 

  Whatever, it's a very nice touch, really makes the shot.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Sep 8, 2013)

Great shot Max.


----------



## Katybug (Sep 8, 2013)

Excellent shot!  Appears he may be staying for dinner.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 8, 2013)

Evolution will result in the new breed, "Cook-aburra" . . .


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 8, 2013)

_*That was done long ago TG lol*_


----------



## terra (Sep 9, 2013)

Great pic Max... you should feel so privileged that the Kookaburras trust you so.  
They sure do know if a person is worthy to be their friend.   

good onya mate !    ...  (translation for the yanks:   "well done")


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 11, 2013)

...just seeing a red X.


----------



## nan (Sep 11, 2013)

Great photo Max, the Kookaburra likes helping clean up by the looks of it.


----------



## maxHR (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone. the local paper published this version below in the local paper, Very trusting bird, amazing it has not been shot by the gun crazies around here. Joycy, yep, the tea caddy was put in place for the shoot for extra bling.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Sep 12, 2013)

Max, you're a star,  Is there anywhere on the Web we can see your work?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 12, 2013)

I see it today Max, great photo! :coolpics:


----------

